# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Biryani....:P

## mehak

[align=left:307ec5ae0b]Biryani 


Ingredients:  

Mutton/chicken 1 kg 
Basmati rice 1 kg 
Yogurt 100 grm 
Salt to taste 
Onion 1 medium 
Garlic clove 6 
Ginger paste 1 tbs 
Small illaichi 8 
Gralic paste 1 tbs 
Cloves 10 
Oil or ghee few drops 
Yellow food color two pinch 
Sugar a pinch 

Method:

Add mutton, salt and garlic cloves in a pot with two glasses of water. If you're using chicken, you can do with only one glass of water. 
Cook on a low flame till the meat is tender and the water dries. 
Take one medium onion. Slice it and fry it in about 4-5 tablespoons of oil till its light brown. Add the rest of the spices, yogurt and fry it a little. 
Simultaneously soak the rice in water for half an hour. 
Boil the rice till they're half cooked, 
drain the water and keep them aside. 
Add the cooked meat to the sauted onions to make the masala and cook uncovered for a few minutes to evaporate excess water. 
When most of the water has evaporated,
transfer a little rice to a pot, and on top of that add some of the meat/masala combo. Make layers of this. The way I usually do it is put half the rice in, add all the meat/masala then top that off with the rest of the rice. 
Sprinkle on it a solution of kewra, yellow food color and pinch of suger. 
Keep it covered and on a low flame. 
Keep the pot tightly closed - you're trying to steam cook the rice. 
When the rice is done, the biryani is ready. 
Serve with salad or garlic chutney. [/align:307ec5ae0b]

----------


## Endurer

i'm soon gonna try that :mrgreen:

thanxs for sharing mehak  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

Thanks Mehak 
but apnai Nizam bhai baree zabardast Biryani banate hain tu main tu nahi bananai wala :mrgreen:

----------


## Payal

my mother cooked bihari biryani last nite :lol:

thnks for sharing mehak  :Smile: 

and xeon who is this nizam bhai ^o)

----------


## xeon

YOu dont know who is Nizam bhai :shock:

----------


## Payal

is he your someone special :rolling;

----------


## xeon

yeah he's very special  :Wink: 



























Because he's my Cook  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mehak

hmmmmm cook khud pakana seekho xee,,shadi k baad kya kero gay....:P

----------


## Ash

shadi ke baad tu baray baray sudher jatay hain.. zee bhai tu cooking khud se kia karien gey  :Stick Out Tongue: 

aur mujjhay briyani bannay ki zaroorat hi nahi, mere ammi boohat mazay ki banati hain :$

----------


## xeon

> hmmmmm cook khud pakana seekho xee,,shadi k baad kya kero gay....:P


Kiyun mairee Shadi ke baad Nizam bhai khana banana chhor dain gai kiya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

> shadi ke baad tu baray baray sudher jatay hain.. zee bhai tu cooking khud se kia karien gey 
> aur mujjhay briyani bannay ki zaroorat hi nahi, mere ammi boohat mazay ki banati hain :$


barai barai sudhar jate hain na main abhi itna bara nahi hua  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## Kainaat

> shadi ke baad tu baray baray sudher jatay hain.. zee bhai tu cooking khud se kia karien gey 
> 
> aur mujjhay briyani bannay ki zaroorat hi nahi, mere ammi boohat mazay ki banati hain :$


Madam kya poori zindagi ammi ne hi banani hai  :Smile:  

Waise meri ammi bhi maze ki banati hain, lekin mujhe bhi banani aati hai, tum bhi seekh lo, tumhara hi faida hai :hug1:

----------


## Kainaat

> shadi ke baad tu baray baray sudher jatay hain.. zee bhai tu cooking khud se kia karien gey 
> 
> aur mujjhay briyani bannay ki zaroorat hi nahi, mere ammi boohat mazay ki banati hain :$


Madam kya poori zindagi ammi ne hi banani hai  :Smile:  

Waise meri ammi bhi maze ki banati hain, lekin mujhe bhi banani aati hai, tum bhi seekh lo, tumhara hi faida hai :hug1:

----------


## xeon

mairee Ammi bhi buhat achhi biryani banatee hain but Ammi ko kiyun takleef doon Nizam bhai hain na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Sat Feb 19, 2005 1:17 am
> 
> shadi ke baad tu baray baray sudher jatay hain.. zee bhai tu cooking khud se kia karien gey 
> 
> aur mujjhay briyani bannay ki zaroorat hi nahi, mere ammi boohat mazay ki banati hain :$
> 
> 
> Madam kya poori zindagi ammi ne hi banani hai  
> 
> Waise meri ammi bhi maze ki banati hain, lekin mujhe bhi banani aati hai, tum bhi seekh lo, tumhara hi faida hai :hug1:


awww... ji app ne theek kaha.. main b banana seekh hi loon gi kabhi na kabhi  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Ash

> mairee Ammi bhi buhat achhi biryani banatee hain but Ammi ko kiyun takleef doon Nizam bhai hain na


kabhi khud b takleef kar lia karien bannay ki :frown;

----------


## Kainaat

> mairee Ammi bhi buhat achhi biryani banatee hain but Ammi ko kiyun takleef doon Nizam bhai hain na


Nizam bhai ke haath ka khana khane se aap bemaar parh jayeinghe, is se acha hai, khudh banana seekh lein, waise bhi akhele rehte hain, aapne khudh hi to karna hai  :Smile:

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by sobiaashraf @ Tue Mar 01, 2005 4:58 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ash @ Sat Feb 19, 2005 1:17 am
> 
> ...


shabash aise hi lagi raho :applaud; 

K

----------


## xeon

Sobia Ashoo nai kuch nahi kerna  :Big Grin:  is sai pehlai lagta hai main banana seekh loon ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

@ sobia.. ji ji bus app aisay hi himmat barhati rahien mere.. aik na aik din tu seekh hi loon gi :$

aur zee bhai :frown;... haan mujh se pehlay tu app banna seekhien gey hi na.. akhir app ki shadi b tu isi saal main inshallah ho jaye gi..tu achay bachay hubby ki tarhan ghar daarti tu seekhni paray gi hi na...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

> Sobia Ashoo nai kuch nahi kerna  is sai pehlai lagta hai main banana seekh loon ga


Ji ji mujhe aapse yehi umeed hai :ye;

----------


## Kainaat

> @ sobia.. ji ji bus app aisay hi himmat barhati rahien mere.. aik na aik din tu seekh hi loon gi :$
> 
> aur zee bhai :frown;... haan mujh se pehlay tu app banna seekhien gey hi na.. akhir app ki shadi b tu isi saal main inshallah ho jaye gi..tu achay bachay hubby ki tarhan ghar daarti tu seekhni paray gi hi na...


Ash madam, main to hoon hi tumhari himmat bharne ke liye :hug1: 

Aur yeh kya keh rahi ho tum Zeeshan bhai se, woh aur ghar daari, woh abhi kuch nahin kar sakte shaadi ke baad kya bhabhi ko bana kar deinghe, inhon ne bas unhe order karna hai ke yeh banao woh mat banao. In se yeh umeed lagana ke acha hubby ki tarah ghar ke kaam kareinghe fazool hai  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

Muhahahha abhi last week Qeema banaya tha woh zara pheeka tha kal raat chicken or vegetable bhoonee hain woh kafi ziada hot ban gaee hai  :Big Grin: .

@ Ashhoo: tum pehlai yeh decide kero achhai hubby ya achhai bachai hubby kiyun ke bachhai tu hubby nahi hote  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

Lo Qeema kaise pheeka reh gaya, kya salat and chili nahin dhali thi kya??
Aur Chicken hot ho gayi thi to yoghurt dhaal dete, ya uske saath kha lete  :Smile:  Next time itni mirchi na dhalna.

Waise aise hi lage rahein, inshallah DEc tak Nizam bhai se acha khana banan seekh leinghe, warna hum behne aur ammi hain na sab seekha deinghe  :Smile:  

@Ash - Kehte to Zeeshan bhai sahee hain, pehle yeh decide karo ke acha bacha ya acha hubby, kyounke bache khana na bana sakte hain na unhe banane dena chahiye  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hahahah had hai..  :Big Grin: 

haan haan wohi mera matlab achay hubby hi tha.. per ajj kal ke zamanay main sirf achay bachay hi hotay hain... tu sirf example ke liye kaha tha :frown;

zee bhai app ne zindagi main 2 salan bana liye tu bus newspaper main chapwa do ab a6

----------


## Kainaat

@Ash - Tumhe kis ne kaha aaj kal ke zamane mein sirf ache bache hote hain :thinking; Aaj kal ke bache bhi kuch kam nahin  :Smile:  

Aur Zeeshan bhai ne at least try to ki hai madam, fikar na ´karo aur bhi banana seekh jayeinghe  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

acha, haan yeh bhi hai.. bahcay bhi achay nahi hotay tu acha koon hota hai phir? :thinking;

aur mujhay tu abi bhook lag rahi hai  :Frown: 

is thread ko deekhtay hi kuch na kuch khanay ko dil karta hai :d

----------


## Kainaat

To aik kaam karo biryani banao aur kha lo, simple  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

hain? yeh simple kaam hai?  :Frown:  yeh tu innnnaaaa mushkil kaam hai... :$

----------


## Kainaat

Biryani banana kaise mushkil hai, asaan hi to hai  :Smile:

----------

